
Making our Hugo and Jekyll CMS more customizable - sgallant
https://forestry.io/blog/post/front-matter-templates/
======
neeksHN
Would have given it a spin if it was FOSS. I wish SaaS companies (not just
Forestry) would learn that developers will not adopt their products if they
don't have source access. This product could have easily been FOSS and had
it's pricing model based exclusively on support/hosting

------
sgallant
We'd love some feedback on a feature we just added to our Jekyll/Hugo CMS.

In my WordPress days, I always hated how you couldn't easily customize the UI
and everything felt like a hacky work-around.

With Front Matter Templates you can customize the presentation of your front
matter fields in the UI of your CMS.

